# MK4 cluster in MK2 dash?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

I'm in the process of retrofitting my MK4 cluster into my MK2 dash... I need some inspiration. I've never done this type of work before, so I could use some pointers.
What's the best material to work with for fabrication?
Anybody have any pics of this?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: MK4 cluster in MK2 dash? (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Link: VR6GTI'00' 

























Link: CWSTuning








Link: A4 into A1
















-Dave


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

Thanks Dave...
I considered your approach with the aluminum, but I know it will end up taking too much time for me to finish. I'm just too anxious to drive the car








I think I'm going to try the leather covered layered plexi approach, it looks pretty good!
btw, I updated the A2TDI site per your request.


----------



## TDIPD (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Another way?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

it certainly looks good, but i think its more work than i have time for. EVERYTHING would have to be rewired


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: MK4 cluster in MK2 dash? (MrDave)*

KrDave, I have got to say that is one sweet install!!!!
Rick


----------



## speedgeek (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (TDIPD)*

i like your way better.
was there anything special you had to do to swap a PD in? Im looking into shipping a 16vPD over and was wondering how hard the swap would be to put it in a mk2.
I might try to put a mk5/mk4 or something more current dash in as well if i have the time/money.


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (TDIPD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIPD* »_Another way?
























nice job, but that mustve cost an arm and a leg......right?


----------

